# April 25th 2010 Gesto GameGetter 3D Shoot



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

This is our season opener and we have 74 people registered for a chance to win a free bow. You must be there in person and register to shoot Gesto and have been registered to shoot at Kingsville at the April 11th shoot.

We also have 1 Doz. Arrows up for grabs and 2 Shoot the Season for Free Passes at Gesto GameGetter 3D 2010 Shoots (IF you win we refund your entry fee for the April 25th shoot also). These three prize draws draws will be open to all who register at the April 25th Shoot.

More info at: www.gestogamegetters.com

Bob Beneteau
Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds great Bob - to bad you won't be there to watch me win the Sabre ! lol'.
See ya all there and Jerome I'll take that in a 50-60 pounder please :wink:
-Matt

Also I will be bringing a new shooter to that shoot ! Helping someone else get into Archery and I think that it will be a very interesting day for me looking for arrows !:thumbs_up


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

What do you mean you want a 50-60 pounder Matt? Aren't they only giving away one bow? :tongue:

60-70 please jerome 


Seriously, good luck to everyone that's entered in for the bow!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

So far it's looking like we're going to need huge umbrellas


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I checked the course today and a few little muddy spots but it is in great shape. 

Looks like it will be around 62 degrees F, with some spotty showers. All of the course is under a good canopy of trees and leaves are bustin out so you will not be in the open if we get a little shower. Lots of Turkeys running the property and deer tracks everywhere.

I will be in Ottawa and Jerome Atkins has the wheel, Draw for the bow is on rain or shine and there will be side draws for 1 Doz. arrows and 2 Shoot the season for Free passes (90 Dollar value each).

We will have a Porta-John on site this year, and as usual bottle water is free.

Hope to see a good turn out:darkbeer:

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters.

Directions @

www.gestogamegetters.com


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

We will be there rain or shine !


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Great shoot guy's ! A little muddy but all in all a great shoot :thumbs_up


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

These guy's wanted to say thank's as'well !


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey Matt........are those your kids? If so I was talking with your son when we passed as we were going in. He was shooting a little Spyder right? I was there with my oldest son and couple of his friends. It's been a while and I didn't even recognize you. We had a pretty good time. Zach ended up running it clean if you haven't read my post yet. That piece of property has more potential than an other around for having a top notch course. The Windsor Bowmen had their field course there 25yrs ago and I got to know the property well. I wish Bob and Gesto well and hope they use it to the fullest, they could really have something there.

Good Shootin'
Tim


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Timbow said:


> Hey Matt........are those your kids? If so I was talking with your son when we passed as we were going in. He was shooting a little Spyder right? I was there with my oldest son and couple of his friends. It's been a while and I didn't even recognize you. We had a pretty good time. Zach ended up running it clean if you haven't read my post yet. That piece of property has more potential than an other around for having a top notch course. The Windsor Bowmen had their field course there 25yrs ago and I got to know the property well. I wish Bob and Gesto well and hope they use it to the fullest, they could really have something there.
> 
> Good Shootin'
> Tim




Yep, those are my monster's ! He said someone was talking to him and as I passed ya I thought it was you - I didn't reconize Zach " a little bigger than last time I seen him " since he was about 6 or 7 last time.
Ty shot a 240 and it was Jordyn's first time out, and I don't even want to say what I scored  , wasn't one of my best shoot's - put it that way !
Good shoot though, a little muddy but that was to be expected.
Take care.
-Matt


----------



## Nockcracker (Apr 13, 2010)

Great shoot Bob, you and Jerome did a bang up job with target placement! Good distances and quartered shots...tricky! My girlfriend reminded me the importance of practice, nipping at my heels and posting a 261 - her best shoot yet! Who won that bow?


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

I would like to personally take this opportunity to thank all those who pitched in to help me setup and take down the course this week , I definitely couldn't have done it without your support . A special thank-you to the Kingsville boys for helping it was greatly appreciated . It would have been all for not if it wasn't for the great support of all the archers coming out despite the threatening weather conditions , thank-you it was you that truly make the shoot successful . Hope to see everyone next month .

P.S. Don't forget the Kingsville shoot this Sunday May 2 , hope to see you all there too.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Jerome, who won all the prizes ?


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Shoot Prizes

Bow ---------------Jeff Lewis
Arrows ------------Morgan Brown
Shoot Pass #1 ---- Colleen Si 
Shoot Pass #2 ---- ? Richards

Once again , thanks to all the archers that participated in making the April Gesto & Kingsville two day shoot a big success . As clubs we are always looking for positive input as to how to improve the shoots . We always have the challenge of satisfying all the different skill levels that come on our course . Our endeavor at Gesto is to not only improve your skill as an archer but also make you a more proficient hunter by making you pick your shooting lanes and threading the needle so to speak . If you can't do it on a stationary foam target we are hoping you will NOT attempt it on a live animal until you KNOW you can do it and not just hope you can do it . Looking forward to seeing all of you next month , May 30th


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

canuck10-56 said:


> Looking forward to seeing all of you next month , May 30th


The Gesto website says next shoot will be May 23rd....?????

Tim


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Tim, good catch.:thumbs_up

It is wrong on the site as it is on the 30th of May 2010.

I will get in there and change that:embara:.

Thank you for the great comments on the shoot and we may have to lean on you in the future for some ideas.

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

A little soap box time;

When I took over the wheel at Gesto from my good friend Eman Playtis I could not have imagined the responsibility that he carried for years. 

Volunteers are a treasured resource. There are some days when the cup is full, and days when the glass is gone. At best we can only say thanks for your help but it is the deepest heart felt Thank You.

This is the first shoot since I took this responsibility where I was away for the setup, shoot and takedown of the event.

I want to thank these people who took of their time to make this shoot the best we have had yet;

From Gesto: Jerome Atkins, Scott Brush, Rob Long, Dave Richmond and Arron Woodward.

Our good friends from Wild Goose (Kingsville): Dave Zittlau, Graham Purdy and Butch Marchand.

Both Clubs worked together (all our volunteers respectively) to make this a positive outcome.

I am Blessed to stand with these fine people, Thank You.

Many Thanks to all who came out in the rain to shoot, great feedback as always to help us make the shoot better.

Congratulation to the draw winners.

Bob Beneteau
Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

GenesisAlpha said:


> Tim, good catch.:thumbs_up
> 
> It is wrong on the site as it is on the 30th of May 2010.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob

I'd be glad to give you a hand or some ideas sometime. I'd really love to see Essex County have a top notch course again. We've had a long history of some very good shooters coming out of the area and if we had the right place to shoot I'm sure we'd see it again.

Tim


----------

